# Crested Gecko newbie - Struggling to find a suitably sized vivarium



## Zen21 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey guys.

I'm strongly considering getting a Crested Gecko as my first reptile. However I'm really struggling to find a suitably sized vivarium. I am kind of restricted in the space I have available. 

Ideally I'm looking for a vivarium up to (in inches) 24-30H, 18W, 12D, but I can't seem to find something that fits this guideline. Any help with this search would be greatly, greatly appreciated!

Also, I am assuming from what I've read that this size would be suitable for a Crested Gecko, but am I right in that assumption? From what I've read, I am, but it never hurts to gather more information.

Another quick question; can they survive pretty much entirely on Repashy's Crested Gecko Diet? I've read around that they can, but I'd like some confirmations. Only reason I'm asking is because under no circumstances can I have crickets etc in this house!

If they can use CGD as their staple, are there any non insect foods that I can 'treat' them with occasionally?

And in addition, any tips or tidbits of information on Cresties will be massively helpful, as this is the first reptile that me or my family will own.

Many thanks,
Andrew


----------



## The Reptile Guy (Mar 19, 2013)

You want nothing smaller than a 45x45x60 terrarium as this gives height and floor space and will house a crestie for all its life, obviously depending on the age you might want to think about housing a younger one in a smaller terrarium as large space can stress them out when they're younger but once it starts to grow bigger you should aim for a 45x45x60 i house all mine in one of these hope this helps


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

Perfecting housing for a full size crested gecko - 











For the smaller babies, you can get the mini tall vivs from exo terra


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Why is the space so restricted? could you possibly have 6inches hanging off the shelf or whatever?

They can live entirely on repashy's but its best if you supplement with insects, you might get an oddball like mine who seems to hate live food, but he loved it as a baby! 

You can keep mourning geckos in a 30*30*45, but again they need bugs in their diet!


----------



## Zen21 (Dec 27, 2013)

Went out and bought the vivarium that Sammysy recommended, must say it's a nice looking viv!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Zen21 said:


> Went out and bought the vivarium that Sammysy recommended, must say it's a nice looking viv!


Edited, wrong thread!


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

Zen21 said:


> Went out and bought the vivarium that Sammysy recommended, must say it's a nice looking viv!


No problem! they are a bit costly, but so worth it, a quality product!


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

Zen21 said:


> Went out and bought the vivarium that Sammysy recommended, must say it's a nice looking viv!


Hey! not sure if you got me message, but 

Hi Andrew,

Yes, its the small sized canopy tha you need as per the below image.

Although Crested Geckos are nocturnal its useful to offer them a day/ nigh cycle in order to have that cycle. 

I recommend a 5% UVB light during the day and you can always get a moon light bulb if you want to view them at night, its pretty cool! simulates moon light and offers a bit of heat if you need it, but does mean changing the bulbs.

The day light should be on for 10-12 hours per day. This can be controlled by an electric timer, simples! 

I also have a page on facebook where i post pics, updates and useful information if you fancy a snoop! lol. 

https://www.facebook.com/SyrettCresties


----------

